# Moose permit on Ebay



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Vermont F&W goes eBay

For the second time in two years, the Vermont Fish & Wildlife will put five moose hunting permits up for bid. But this year, there's a bit of a change in the process.
One permit will be auctioned on eBay on July 21

http://www.timesargus.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060716/NEWS/607160344/1015/FEATURES06


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think that is a good idea...starts down a slippery slope...


----------

